# Magic trick



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How embarrassing....not all headshots.... :-[ ;D

We used to call that a cooler full of MnM's
Mangos and Muttons


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The 2 bigger snapper were good shots, the littles.. Well, they still made it to dinner.
Come to think of it, i went 4 shots, 4 kills.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the invite.....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good eats!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

mmm... haven't done that in years... lost the taste for shooting... but not for dinner. looks good. hope all is well with you.


----------

